# APR A3 and S3 2.0T S Tronic DQ250 TCU Upgrade Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Product Page*

APR is pleased to present the ultimate transmission control unit (TCU) upgrade for the DQ250 DSG and S Tronic transmissions! APR’s TCU upgrade is available for MQB platform vehicles and is conveniently flashed to the vehicle’s TCU through the OBD-II port with user definable options selectable at the time of install.










APR’s TCU upgrade goes beyond the overly simplistic norm of raising a few limiters, and offers a wide gamut of changes designed to enhance the driving experience especially when combined with APR’s performance engine software and hardware. With an in-depth knowledge of the transmission’s inner workings and control strategies, APR’s engineers have improved many aspects of the transmission from accelerative performance to daily drivability, while also incorporating new features including several typically reserved for higher-end Audi Quattro GmbH RS models.

*Feature List*


Faster acceleration through application specific optimized shift points.
Drive and Sport mode shift maps custom tailored to APR’s power upgrades.
User adjustable 3-step multi-launch control RPM limits.
User definable* max launch control RPM.
User definable* manual mode downshifts via the kick-down switch (on/off).
User definable* manual mode upshifts at max engine speed (on/off).
Manual mode / TT mode paddle response times optimized.
Manual mode / TT mode downshift time optimized.
Launch control response enhanced for quicker launches.
Torque intervention limits raised while retaining critical protection routines.
Temperature management optimized.
Gear display enabled in Drive and Sport.
Downshift “lockout” disabled below previous gear’s max RPM.

_*APR’s DirectPort Programming suite allows the end user to tailor the TCU upgrade to their needs at the time of installation._

*Drive (eco) and Sport Mode:*










APR’s calibration experts found the factory drive and sport modes to be less than ideal when raising power above the factory limits. In drive mode, the transmission aggressively seeks sixth gear, earlier than necessary, leaving behind an anemic and lack luster experience for the driver. Likewise sport mode leaves a lot to be desired considering its seemingly exciting name. Under both modes, maximum shift points remain optimized for the factory power levels, which vary greatly to those produced using APR’s world-renowned catalog of performance hardware and software. As such, accelerative performance suffers due to non-optimized shift points.

To rectify this situation, APR’s engineers took a multi-step approach to custom tailoring the shift maps to sync harmoniously with APR’s performance upgrades and each platform’s gear-ratio configurations. While some may simply set wide-open-throttle, or WOT shift points to the vehicle’s max RPM limit, APR’s engineers chose shift points based on actual acceleration data. This result is gear dependent shift points typically below the engine’s max speed, but in doing so, the vehicle’s acceleration improves as axel torque is matched before and after shifts.

Under low-torque, low-rpm, part-throttle situations, both modes less aggressively seek the highest possible gear. Drive still has the benefit of economy, but stays within the power band more comfortably for a more enjoyable experience. Likewise sport mode has been optimized to provide a sporty feeling, worthy of its name. In both cases, the transmission seamlessly integrates with APR’s performance upgrades to provide an exciting driving experience.

GTI / A3 (North America):










Golf R / S3 (North America):











*Manual and Tiptronic Modes*










APR’s user definable options allow the end user to configure how the transmission works while the gear selector is placed in manual mode.

The kick-down switch, which is responsible for an instant downshift, is enabled by default but can be disabled at the time of install. Likewise the auto upshift that occurs at the vehicle’s maximum engine speed can also be disabled at the time of install, allowing the engine to bounce off the limiter like a manual transmission. For safety’s stake, the auto first to second gearshift is still enabled. Both of these features remain active while pulling the paddle to temporarily enter manual mode, meaning the driver can manually select a gear, but the transmission will still auto upshift at the ideal shift point.

The transmission does not lock out any manual downshifts so long as the shifting does not result in an engine RPM above the max shift point. In all situations, paddle delay is reduced, allowing for a more responsive shift to take place and furthermore, manual downshifts times have been optimized.

*Launch Control*



















APR’s 3-Step launch control is unlike anything else in the market. At the time of flashing, the user chooses a maximum launching RPM. When activating launch control, up to three launching RPM’s are available, allowing the end user to choose the best launching RPM based on the current conditions!

At 100% throttle with the kick-down switch engaged, the vehicle will select the highest launching RPM. At 100% throttle with the kick-down switch not engaged, a lower launching RPM is activated. Finally, at roughly 50% throttle the transmission chooses the lowest launching RPM. When properly dialed in, the user is left with incrementally higher launch points ideal for the street, track and sticky tires.

Utilization of launch control results in the transmission entering the maximum acceleration mode. During this mode, intervention between a shift is minimized, resulting in faster acceleration that keeps the driver planted to the back of his or her seat. The delay typically present after lifting the brake and beginning of the physical launch has been improved for a more immediate response.

*Recommendation:[bb] When using launch control, excessive wheel spin will not improve acceleration and may cause undesirable behavior. APR suggests using lower launch limits under low grip situations, especially on FWD vehicles. Maximum launch RPM is only ideal with drag slicks / radials on a well-prepped drag strip.

Note: Both ASR and ESP must be fully off and the vehicle in Sport Mode to use Launch Control. This is accomplished by holding the traction control button for a length of time.

Temperature Management










Various factory torque intervention limiters are raised to their maximum value to eliminate unintended torque intervention, across the rev range, during normal and spirited driving. However, important and critical limiters are kept in place or only slightly modified, such as those related to temperature protection, to prevent premature damage to the transmission in dangerous scenarios.

Note: DQ250 transmission software is not required to meet APR’s advertised torque figures.

Gear Display Indicator










In drive (eco) and sport mode, the vehicle’s multi function display will now indicate the currently selected gear rather than a generic D or S.

The APR Difference:

APR DirectPort Programming:









APR’s DirectPort Programming is now available for the Temic Tricore DQ250 transmissions. Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, has direct access to APR’s latest TCU upgrades for installation directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the TCU and can be uninstalled at any time!

APR TCU Upgrade Creation:









APR’s engineers have taken a direct and custom approach to calibrating the TCU. All too often others create a generic calibration that is forced across a wide range of different vehicles and transmission versions. Unfortunately this generic method of copy and paste tuning can result in some undesirable effects, such as slow up shifts and downshifts, torque interventions, stumbling, immobility and general incompatibility. In some extreme cases, damage to the transmission can occur. With many factory TCU variations available for the transmission, APR’s engineers have painstakingly ensured every TCU upgrade is created using the transmission’s original file to ensure the ultimate experience!

APR TCU Composer:









APR’s proprietary TCU Composer is used for altering the transmission management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within every TCU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to the handful of pre-defined maps.

APR TCU Assembly:









APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the TCU. Through code-level changes, APR's Engineers are able to add future features to the TCU otherwise impossible through calibration changes alone.

Application Guides

For best results, APR advises against mixing non-APR ECU and TCU Upgrades. APR cannot guarantee full compatibility with non-APR ECU Upgrades as outlined above and as such offers a 30-day money back guarantee as outlined below.

Audi A3 / S3 - (MKIII / Typ 8V) - 2.0 TFSI - 6 Speed S Tronic - DQ250
Seat Leon / Cupra - (MKIII / Typ 5F) - 2.0 TSI - 6 Speed DSG - DQ250
Skoda Octavia / vRS - (MKIII / Typ 5E) - 2.0 TSI - 6 Speed DSG - DQ250
Volkswagen Golf / GTI / R - (MK7 / A7 / Typ 5G) - 2.0 TSI - 6 Speed DSG - DQ250

Price

$699

IMPORTANT PRICING AND AVAILABILITY DETAILS:
- Pricing: Please contact an APR Importer for pricing outside the USA.
- Availability and TCU Compatibility: Some versions and features may not be available for all TCUs.
- TCU Revision Notice: Multiple TCU revisions exist for each platform. APR software may be temporarily unavailable when factory updates are applied. An APR dealer can check availability in person, or over the phone if the TCU boxcode/revision is known.


How to purchase









Please use the APR Dealer Locater Tool to locate an APR Dealer, confirm availability and schedule an appointment.

Please note vehicle manufacturers issue many TCU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some TCUs may be temporarily unavailable as new parts and/or revisions are released. If the vehicle’s TCU part number and revision is known, availability can be checked at any APR Dealer.

30 Day Money Back Guarantee:









All APR TCU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason the owner is dissatisfied with the APR TCU Upgrade, they may return to the place of purchase for a full refund, provided they are within the 30 day period from the time of the initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install.

Limited Lifetime Warranty:









All APR TCU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Currently available DQ250 MQB platform TCU Box codes and Revisions at the launch. This list will grow internally as more are found:

0D9300012L	S4522
0D9300012L	S4521
0D9300012L	S4517
0D9300012L	S4516
0D9300012L	S4501
0D9300011R	S4319
0D9300011R	S4317
0D9300011N	S4033
0D9300041T	S4514
0D9300041T	S4512
0D9300041T	S4511
0D9300020G	S4523
0D9300020G	S4520
0D9300012K	S4515
0D9300012K	S4513
0D9300040S	S4315
0D9300040S	S4313
0D9300040S	S4311
0D9300040S	S4310
0D9300011S	S4313
0D9300011S	S4312
0D9300040L	S4025
0D9300040L	S4016
0D9300040L	S4002
0D9300040B	S4002
0D9300020B	S4031


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

What does this set us back?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

bterra said:


> What does this set us back?


$699, listed above and on the site.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

I read that the mk7 r and 2016 S3 have the dq400. Is that correct?


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

damnit!! take my monies again! 

Will this software need to be tweaked once you relase the twin scroll tubro upgrade?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Spoooolin said:


> damnit!! take my monies again!
> 
> Will this software need to be tweaked once you relase the twin scroll tubro upgrade?


Yes. We'll release a version with shift points mapped for the Stage 3 kit.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

any videos of the launch control in action?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's 3 different launch RPM's: 

https://instagram.com/p/3b8nuqQ8pW/?taken-by=aprllc


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

high_octaneGTI said:


> I read that the mk7 r and 2016 S3 have the dq400. Is that correct?


I've read the same, would love to know the answer.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for that. 

did you guys change the rate at which the car applies power on launch? The factory Launch control is a little slow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

There is a delay from lifting off the brake and that's reduce.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Is there any special discount during Waterfest week?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We'll be offering labor free installs at the show.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

Is that worth the drive from Houston? LOL


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, you've got the ECU and TCU covered.. what about haldex controller? And are there any plans to look into the suspension controllers for the DCC/MagRide R/S3?


----------



## six.machete (Mar 27, 2015)

How will this work on a stock S3 since the tune says it is tailored to APR’s power upgrades?


Can the Gear Display be disabled?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

araemo said:


> Well, you've got the ECU and TCU covered.. what about haldex controller? And are there any plans to look into the suspension controllers for the DCC/MagRide R/S3?


We're working on software for other controllers in the vehicles.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

six.machete said:


> How will this work on a stock S3 since the tune says it is tailored to APR’s power upgrades?


Do you mean on an APR tuned S3?



> Can the Gear Display be disabled?


I suppose it could but we've enabled it with the flash as most want this feature.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

high_octaneGTI said:


> I read that the mk7 r and 2016 S3 have the dq400. Is that correct?


.


----------



## six.machete (Mar 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Do you mean on an APR tuned S3?



I'm wondering if this TCU tune would improve normal day-to-day driving on a stock-ECU S3 or that is only recommended if paired with an APR ECU upgrade?


----------



## nlz242 (Feb 23, 2011)

high_octaneGTI said:


> I read that the mk7 r and 2016 S3 have the dq400. Is that correct?


Source ? 
First time i hear about a DQ400.
Pretty sure it is still the DQ250 and this is suggested by APR's application guide which lists the MK7 Golf (R included) as DQ250.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

nlz242 said:


> Source ?
> First time i hear about a DQ400.
> Pretty sure it is still the DQ250 and this is suggested by APR's application guide which lists the MK7 Golf (R included) as DQ250.


Heres one of the articles I've seen

http://m.caranddriver.com/reviews/2016-volkswagen-golf-r-sportwagen-first-drive-review


----------



## Antariusz (Nov 19, 2014)

On the "teaser" video on your facebook page you showed off a 4000 rpm launch on the A3.

Are there any kind of "official" recommendations you guys have for what applications? The stock 3000 is definitely too low, but is 4000 "ideal" ? I plan on getting this upgrade done sometime in the next week, and I'll definitely talk to my tuning shop about what they recommend, but did you guys do some kind of testing to see different 0-60 times at different rpms?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

If you're AWD, you can go higher than FWD platforms. 

5000 is where I'd set it and then I'd play around with the 3 different stages to see which gives me the best results.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We're working on software for other controllers in the vehicles.


Good to hear. My primary desires are ECU, TCU, and haldex software/controller (especially given the info given to the press about how the TT-S has a 'better' haldex calibration than the S3, and the RS3 has both a better calibration and better software.)

The magride is just something that I thought of after reading about an after-market user-reprogrammable magride system for race cars, but I haven't seen much in the way of objective comparison between magride and non-magride for performance use, let alone different magride settings/calibrations.)


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

[email protected], can you describe the benefits/features of the APR TCU software vs the United Motorsports TCU software? ECU comparisons are easier to visualize with the torque curve graphs, so it would be nice to get a comparison on the TCU (even if its biased since I'm asking APR), and why APR believes they have a superior product.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

I guess this is why I never got an answer. From the S3 owner's facebook forum:

"MQB DQ250 DSG Update.
Hello all,
We regret to inform you that since release it has come to our attention that a native issue can cause the transmission’s mechatronics unit to “brick” during any burn. This issue is only present on MQB DQ250 transmissions and does not apply to MK5 or MK6 vehicles. In short, a version of immobilizer is now present within the mechatronics and was not before. The issue lies within this mechanism. The issue has been known to occur even at dealerships and requires replacement of the mechatronics to repair. As a result, we have decided to discontinue to software until we have a fix or the mechatronics is updated. Effective immediately, MQB DQ250 software is no longer available. Please know that we will work diligently on the issue and provide you any updates we can.
Please contact your Account Manager with any questions regarding this email.
Sincerely, 
Joel McKay
VP of Engineering"


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Maybe because they're trying to program a dq400 with software written for a dq250....


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

in either event, kinda disappointing that on APR's main TCU thread, they have not replied or commented at all.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

davera3 said:


> in either event, kinda disappointing that on APR's main TCU thread, they have not replied or commented at all.


Yeah they tend to ignore questions they don't have an answer to.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Yeah they tend to ignore questions they don't have an answer to.


really starting to seem that way


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

davera3 said:


> in either event, kinda disappointing that on APR's main TCU thread, they have not replied or commented at all.


I was on vacation, but our phone still worked. 

We pulled the DSG software temporarily. We found if the flash is interrupted, it can brick the ECU, so we've taken it off the market till we have a solution to unbrick the ECU. We did this so none of you are left stranded at a dealer. We flashed just under 100 in the week it was released, and saw it on 5. We took care of everyone affected. 

This 'bricking' issue applies to every tuner, and even applies to factory updates at a dealership. It has nothing to do with the tune. If you're already flashed, there's no risk. If you have another platform (DL501, or DQ250 from MK5/6) you're also fine. 

We'll update everyone as soon as it's available again.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

So, [email protected], since you're back now, and you have explained the issue for the temporary hold on the software, can you please answer this question:

Can you describe the benefits/features of the APR TCU software vs the United Motorsports TCU software? ECU comparisons are easier to visualize with the torque curve graphs, so it would be nice to get a comparison on the TCU (even if its biased since I'm asking APR), and why APR believes they have a superior product.

BTW, hope you had a nice vacation


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I think we offer a wonderful package that's packed with loads of features as described on our opening page. Our customer feedback has echoed this sentiment, and we've even seen some new records set in the quarter mile, in poor summer conditions mind you, after customers picked up the tune. 

Compared to what I've seen offered in the past, we take a little different approach. We don't force alternat TCU box codes onto different TCUs. Each one is hand created based on the software that was originally on the car. This is time consuming (IIRC, we did about 40 at the launch), but it ensures the software works correctly without any mismatches or hiccups. We're also offering loads of features and end user customizability at the time of flashing. This all comes through our 400+ dealer strong world wide network. 

One point I would like to touch on, compared to any competitor's software, is the fact our TCU and ECU upgrades are designed to work together, especially when it comes to shift points. Shift points play a very big role in how our software feels and even more so, plays a big roll in acceleration. We've tuned ours to match our software's axel torque curve. This ensures we're always putting down the most torque possible, without shifting either too early or too late. The reason this is difficult to do using others software is the fact it needs to be custom tailored to our ECU's output instead of simply choosing the highest RPM possible. Our engineers spent quite some time dialing this in to ensure it's as fast as it can be! 

As soon as it's back up on the servers and ready to go, you can try it out for 30 days and see if you like it. If not, you can always return it, no questions asked. 

Thanks!


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> As soon as it's back up on the servers and ready to go, you can try it out for 30 days and see if you like it. If not, you can always return it, no questions asked.
> 
> Thanks!


It would be great if you can post that update this thread once its available again (unless you want to give me access to your servers to check, which I'm pretty sure you don't  ). 

Thanks for the detailed response.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

davera3 said:


> It would be great if you can post that update this thread once its available again (unless you want to give me access to your servers to check, which I'm pretty sure you don't  ).
> 
> Thanks for the detailed response.


We will! Looks like we're close to an official release.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

Does it improve 1/4mi of a stock s3?
what about 1/4mi on a chipped s3?

can you guys offer a engine +tranny chip combo deal?
loyal customer since 2001

also can you guys anwser my email regarding the boost gauge + chip. was wondering if the chip increases the max out of the stock gauge


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR’s DSG/S Tronic TCU Upgrade is back! Bundle with ECU and Save!



APR’s TCU Upgrade for the MQB platform DQ250 DSG / S Tronic upgrade offers a wide gamut of changes to the transmission software that are designed to enhance the driving experience. This is especially true when combined with APR’s performance engine software and hardware. The TCU Upgrade is now available again at APR dealers and starting today, we’re pleased to announce a bundling discount or those looking to get both the ECU and TCU Upgrade at the same time.

Simply visit an APR dealer and ask for the *ECU/TCU bundle and save $100 off retail!* This bundle applies to the US only for the new MK7 GTI & Golf R as well as the new AudiA3 & S3 and both the ECU & TCU must be purchased and installed during the same visit. 

Go APR!


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> APR’s DSG/S Tronic TCU Upgrade is back! Bundle with ECU and Save!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you ignored my boost question. bro


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

markn1689 said:


> Does it improve 1/4mi of a stock s3?
> what about 1/4mi on a chipped s3?


Our TCU upgrade has improved quarter mile times on every platform in which we've tested at the track. I don't have data from an S3 at the quarter mile though, so I don't have anything to share here. 



> can you guys offer a engine +tranny chip combo deal?
> loyal customer since 2001


Yup! See my new post. $100 off. 



> also can you guys anwser my email regarding the boost gauge + chip. was wondering if the chip increases the max out of the stock gauge


Sorry about the email. That's covered by someone else. Can you give us a call if it's not going through?


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Our TCU upgrade has improved quarter mile times on every platform in which we've tested at the track. I don't have data from an S3 at the quarter mile though, so I don't have anything to share here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i think we're done


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

markn1689 said:


> no i think we're done


Cool! Thank you!


----------



## drquibley (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Cool! Thank you!


This guy has been a complete troll for the last day or so over here on this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...icked-DSG-trannys-from-APR-s-TCU-flash-fiasco and also over at Audizine regarding APR and how he thinks you handled the TCU problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you! Yeah, I thought he was indicating his email was answered after I said to call in. Now rereading it and seeing the other posts, that clearly wasn't the case.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you! Yeah, I thought he was indicating his email was answered after I said to call in. Now rereading it and seeing the other posts, that clearly wasn't the case.


The referenced question is a useful one: Given the 'numberless' digital boost gauge in the S3: Does its range get remapped with an ECU flash?

As we understand it, it's a simple boost gauge that climbs towards full as manifold pressure rises... Is that true, or is it actually a 'engine load' gauge or something else silly?

If it is a boost gauge, does its 'maximum' indicated level stay the same after tuning? If it does, it will just look like you're at 'max' boost any time you're over the factory max, regardless of how much additional boost the tune adds. Or, does the tune change either the gauge mapping or fudge the reported values to keep the gauge 'fully useful'? (Personally, I think a unitless 'boost gauge' is pretty useless to begin with, but it's an interesting question.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

araemo said:


> The referenced question is a useful one: Given the 'numberless' digital boost gauge in the S3: Does its range get remapped with an ECU flash?
> 
> As we understand it, it's a simple boost gauge that climbs towards full as manifold pressure rises... Is that true, or is it actually a 'engine load' gauge or something else silly?
> 
> If it is a boost gauge, does its 'maximum' indicated level stay the same after tuning? If it does, it will just look like you're at 'max' boost any time you're over the factory max, regardless of how much additional boost the tune adds. Or, does the tune change either the gauge mapping or fudge the reported values to keep the gauge 'fully useful'? (Personally, I think a unitless 'boost gauge' is pretty useless to begin with, but it's an interesting question.)


If it maxes out on the stock tune, it's probably based on a range in the cluster. We don't change any setting in that arena so it likely will just max out earlier.

[edit] Spoke to engineering. The gauge doesn't even read boost. It reads a torque signal from the ECU and the scaling of the gauge is handled in the cluster, so it's not modifiable. So, it does what I described above.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> If it maxes out on the stock tune, it's probably based on a range in the cluster. We don't change any setting in that arena so it likely will just max out earlier.


it almost like you guys didn't think of that detail.:thumbdown:
on a side note does apr offer refunds i have a friend that just got his rs7 chipped and trying to get him to upgrade to unitronic


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

markn1689 said:


> it almost like you guys didn't think of that detail.:thumbdown:


I'm not one of the engineers so I just took an educated guess based on logic. :thumbup:

Edit, and it looks like the logical answer was correct: I spoke to engineering to see what they found. The gauge doesn't read or show boost. It reads a torque signal from the ECU and then lights up the lights based on a min / max scaling that's handled by the gauge cluster. This means it's outside of the ECU, so it's not modifiable by an ECU upgrade. 



> on a side note does apr offer refunds i have a friend that just got his rs7 chipped and trying to get him to upgrade to unitronic


Sounds good. They don't offer software for that platform so good luck. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

